# My new S



## dh010447 (Jul 25, 2010)

Hey Guys, 

Just picked up my new S from the dealer yesterday (leased). Turned in my 2007 GTI and am paying about the same as I was for that. 

So - as the S is just the base model, I was thinking about adding a few extra things to it... First, a decent radio. Been looking on E-Bay and there are a couple of RES radios there going cheep which have Sat radio, U-Connect and the ability to add an iPod connector to them. 

I pulled my radio out and there are only two cables going into it, one of them being the arial, so i am not sure if it would even support the Sat radio (arial?) or the U-Connect. Any thoughts?


----------



## Whataguy (Sep 5, 2003)

*HeadUnit Retrofits - Sat and UConnect*

Congratulations on the purchase of your new machine. 

If your current headunit does NOT have the Sirius logo on it - it does NOT support satellite and your S is not pre-wired for it. One can put in a sat antenna with another upgraded headunit - I did it with an OEM part and the dealer installed it, after I switched over to the nav radio - it looks stock. There is a post on it here with pictures. One can use another type of (magnetic with visible wire) antenna as well of course. 

The Unconnect is an easier retrofit - there is a kit one can buy, but your headunit has to support that too. There are MOPAR (Dodge/Chrysler) accessory parts needed - for the mic - a standalone or rear-view mirror one is available, for example. I bought the standalone. Many parts are for sale on eBay. 

You just merely need to search the posts in this Routan forum for info on (capabilities and specs of) the diffferent radio headunits. There are detailed DIYs with pictures and excellent links to websites which have a plethora of information on the MOPAR headunits. 

Good luck.


----------



## dh010447 (Jul 25, 2010)

Thanks whataguy. 

I've had a look through this forum, but cant find any info about different head units. The DIY forum contains a couple of posts, but not what I am looking for. 

I am very close to paying $50 for a RES stock radio which comes with u-connect button and sat. Its advertised as being a 'high speed' unit - do you think this would be compatable? I cant find any info anywhere as to if the Routan uses a high-speed can bus or not. 

To get the Sat radio part working, there is a seperate antenna that I would have to buy and its available for about $20 on ebay. I'd just route that through the car as if i was routing a standard aftermarket antenna. 

To get the u-connect and ipod connectivity working, i believe I need to get a mopar uconnect module which will sit behind the golve box and associated wiring to connect the uconnect module to the head unit and a seperate harness to connect the ipod connector to the head unit. I'd obviously need to get a mike too... 

My car does not have the stearing-wheel controls so there is nothing there to worry about, i also read somwhere that I would need to go to a dealer to get the uconnect activated? Is this an update to the radio or is this an update to the car? 

So - my main question here is, will my car actually support this? I dont see why not as its all driven by the head unit which should be car agnostic, but this is all new to me... 

Thanks for any help you might be able to offer....


----------



## TCM GLX (Jan 2, 2000)

Any interest in SE wheels? I am taking mine off ....


----------



## dh010447 (Jul 25, 2010)

Nah... Not fussed about the wheels - quite happy with my standard crappy old steel wheels...


----------



## dh010447 (Jul 25, 2010)

If anyone else is reading this - i just found the following useful resource. It shows the Routan as havintg a High Speed Bus: http://www.wkjeeps.com/wk_nav_2.htm


----------



## Whataguy (Sep 5, 2003)

*MyGig searching*

Not sure how you are searching, but there IS a lot of information available here already. Search "MyGig". 

This post below is an example; some important links within it as well, should give you all information you need, like the wkeeps one you identified which is excellent. 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4435278-MyGig-JoyBox-Upgrading&highlight=MyGig


----------



## dh010447 (Jul 25, 2010)

Well - after some searching, I have finally bought all the bits I need (I think): 

Replacement RES+RSC Head Unit (P68021163AD) - $50 from Ebay 
U-Connect kit (82211878) - $199 from Ebay 
iPod connector (82211263AB/82212000) - $29.95 from Ebay (still need to buy this). 

Looks like it is pretty straight forward to connect them up so that shouldn't be a problem. I've read some conflicting posts about the iPod cable and its ability to charge the unit - anyone know if this will charge the iPod touch (64GB) and the iPhone 3G (8GB)? 

I know I have to take it to the dealer so they can recode my car car to work with it - but I was wondering if I can take it to a Chrysler dealership to get this done rather than a VW. Any thoughts?


----------



## dh010447 (Jul 25, 2010)

Grrr!!! And now the dealership wants to charge me $108 to hook it up to their StarScan tool and enable it....!!


----------



## TCM GLX (Jan 2, 2000)

Call up a different dealer.... or talk to your salesperson, and ask him if he can hook you up with the service dept.


----------



## dh010447 (Jul 25, 2010)

I did... Other dealer wanted to charge $104

Not quite sure why it will take them an hour. Perhaps I should ask them to enable absolutely everything they can so i don't have to go back to get something else enabled at a later date.


----------



## gt[I] (Nov 12, 2005)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## dh010447 (Jul 25, 2010)

Well, this is interesting. I am at the dealership right now... After an interesting conversation with the mechanic who, 'Has no idea about a flash' i am not convinced i'll be leaving here today with working blue tooth :s


----------



## dh010447 (Jul 25, 2010)

Ok - all working, pretty cool actually!!

Had to give them a PDF that I downloaded on what steps they had to do to activeate it after calling me back to the service desk 3 separate times asking me exactly what it is they wanted me to do...


----------

